# habenaria medusae culture?



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

bought a terrestrial from michael ooi in malaysia through the redland orchid festival, a habenaria medusa. I think Thanasis has one and a carnea? I really wanted to get a h. carnea also and it's on their list but was told that none were available or were going to make the trip to florida. I've seen pics and lists of carnea in the states, but with prohibitive prices. what's the best way to grow medusa under lights or on a windowsill in upstate ny?


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2010)

I don't have medusa and only 1/3 is sprouting from the corms so far so i can't recommend. Did you get corm or sprouted plant?


----------



## cnycharles (May 17, 2010)

they are sprouted (one for me and one for tom d. in orchid club); leaf about two inches or so tall


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2010)

I want one of these so badly! Please do grow it well and then let us know how to, also.


----------



## paphreek (May 17, 2010)

I've grown it successfully under lights. Keep evenly moist and fertilize while actively growing. When the leaves start to yellow and die, quit fertilizing and greatly reduce water until new growth starts in the spring.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2010)

Thanks, Ross. Sounds like standard Habenaria culture. That's good!


----------



## biothanasis (May 18, 2010)

I only have Pecteilis...! No Habenaria for me, but H. medusae (myriotriha) is in my wish list!  I also have Calanthe and Eulophia...But the culture Ross suggested is suitable for all of them I guess. Good luck!


----------



## paphreek (May 18, 2010)

To clarify the reduced watering, I just wet the surface of the pot once every week or two, just enough to keep the tubers from desiccating too much in our very dry winter air.


----------



## NYEric (May 18, 2010)

paphreek said:


> When the leaves start to yellow and die, quit fertilizing and greatly reduce water until new growth starts in the spring.


 ONe of mine started to yellow its leaves and when I unpotted to check out what was happening it had grown from 1 corm to 3. Unfortunately it is now turning into summer here. Do I reduce water now and then when will it start to grow?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> ONe of mine started to yellow its leaves and when I unpotted to check out what was happening it had grown from 1 corm to 3. Unfortunately it is now turning into summer here. Do I reduce water now and then when will it start to grow?



Ah, sounds like it is off cycle, that's all. When did it start growing for you, early winter? Typically mine start to grow now, flower in late summer/early fall, and die back in December. So they need about 7 months to grow and 5 to be dormant. One big issue is to keep them WARM during dormancy (70s F), don't cool them down or you will easily rot them, particularly if they are kept too damp. My house is cold in winter and I always lose a few this way, so be careful!


----------



## cnycharles (May 18, 2010)

thanks for the info. an orchid club friend also sent me this link
http://culturesheet.org/orchidaceae:habenaria:medusa very good info


----------



## biothanasis (May 19, 2010)

Oh, charles, how are you going to keep the plants in 80% humidity??? Isn't it getting kind of tall? Well this is restricting me from getting it... and I love this plant!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the link, Charles.


----------



## cnycharles (May 19, 2010)

welcome. I've been told that others grow it under lights or on a windowsill; I have other orchids that like to be humid but they don't die if it's a bit low, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## biothanasis (May 20, 2010)

Hmmm.... this is ecouraging!!


----------

